# Warnung - bei Löschung!?



## Schwabsi (29. Apr 2004)

Hi!

Das ist ja bestimmt simple:

Ich hab mal so angefangen:

 function warnung(){
    	alert("Wenn Sie die Warengruppe löschen werden auch alle darinliegenden Inhalte gelöscht.
    	       Möchten Sie die Warengruppe wirklich löschen?");
    }

funkt aber nicht 

und wenn man dann ok drückt sollte halt das ausgeführt werden:

<a href="AdminServlet?cmd=delete_category&cat_id=<%= category_helper.getId() %>

Weiß jemand wie man das einfach löst??


----------



## Illuvatar (29. Apr 2004)

Meinst du das hier:


```
function warnung()
{
 alert ("Wenn Sie die Warengruppe löschen werden auch alle darinliegenden Inhalte gelöscht. \nMöchten Sie die Warengruppe wirklich löschen?");
 window.location.href = "AdminServlet?cmd=delete_category&cat_id=<%= category_helper.getId() %";
}
```


----------



## Guest (29. Apr 2004)

```
function warning(cat_id){
       catid=cat_id; 
       
       alert("Wenn Sie die Warengruppe löschen werden auch alle darinliegenden Inhalte gelöscht. \nMöchten Sie die
      Warengruppe wirklich löschen?");
       window.location.href = ("AdminServlet?cmd=delete_category&cat_id="+catid); 
    } 






<a  onClick="JavaScript:warning('<%=category_helper.getId()%>');">
```

Jetzt hab ich das Problem, das es gelöscht wird, egal ob ok und das Fenster geschlossen wird... 
bzw. es wird auch noch eine Fehlerseite angezeigt, aber gelöscht wird es.

Am Besten wären natürlich 2 Buttons (einen ok, einen nein), und dann Fallunterscheidung was soll gemacht werden!!

Weiß jemand was?


----------



## Illuvatar (29. Apr 2004)

```
function warnung() 
{
  if (confirm ("Wenn Sie die Warengruppe löschen werden auch alle darinliegenden Inhalte gelöscht. \nMöchten Sie die Warengruppe wirklich löschen?"))
    window.location.href = "AdminServlet?cmd=delete_category&cat_id=<%= category_helper.getId() %"; 
}
```


----------

